# Trial re starts



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hosni Mubarak's trial to resume in Cairo after scuffles

Mr Mubarak's appearances in court have shocked the nation

The trial of former Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak is due to resume in the capital, Cairo.

It was adjourned for a day after scuffles broke out in court on Monday between his supporters and opponents.

The 83-year-old is accused of ordering the killing of protesters during the uprising earlier this year which ended his rule. He denies the charges.

One of the first witnesses denied that Mr Mubarak's interior minister gave orders to shoot protesters.
Wednesday's hearing will be the fourth of the trial.

On Monday, the prosecution called on four senior police officials who were expected to give evidence about Mr Mubarak's role in the crackdown.

The charges

Hosni Mubarak: Conspiring in killing of protesters (15 years in prison or death penalty); abusing power to amass wealth (5-15 years)
Alaa and Gamal Mubarak: abusing power to amass wealth (5-15 years)
Former Interior Minister Habib al-Adly and six aides: Conspiring in killing of protesters (15 years or death penalty)
Hussein Salem, business tycoon and Mubarak confidant: tried in absentia for corruption (5-15 years in prison)
Trial splits region's press
Gen Hussein Saeed Mohamed Mursi, one of the officials to testify on Monday, told the court that police were ordered to prevent protesters from reaching Cairo's Tahrir Square "as the situation mandated and the freedom was left to them to deal with protesters in a manner they saw fit".

But he said he had never heard of "any incident where an order was given to use live ammunition against protesters", Reuters news agency reports.

Emotions were running high outside the court during Monday's hearing, with some people chanting in favour of Mr Mubarak and others were saying he should hang.

There were even scuffles inside the court: someone raised a photo of the former president - which was then seized and burnt.

At earlier court hearings, TV images showed Mr Mubarak, who led Egypt for 30 years, in a cage on a sick bed. The footage made compulsive viewing for people across the Arab World.

But the presiding judge later banned live TV coverage.

During the 18-day uprising in Cairo's Tahrir Square in January and February - during which 850 people were killed.

The victims' families want to know what orders Mr Mubarak gave to his officials as police tried to stop the mass protests that resulted in the president's resignation on 11 February.

The trial of Mr Mubarak and his sons Gamal and Alaa has been merged with that of former Interior Minister Habib al-Adly, who is also accused of ordering the killing of protesters.

All the defendants deny the charges.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The whole thing has become a kangaroo court, embarrassing to see a mob of lawyers shouting over each other, even fighting inside the courtroom for goodness sake! 

Today I read that Tantawi and Omar Suleiman have both been summoned to testify. What are the chances of these two accusing Mubarak publicly of any wrong doing?


----------

